# Audi RS4 -Reflectology



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

*Having finished the previous RS6 Plus it was time to drop onto another little beast in the form of a track spec RS4....again Silver but hey, makes a difference to black all the time....again wheels were removed by the owner before arrival....This is what lay in wait for me....*









































































*Wheels didn't look in too bad a condition as you can see but the insides took me almost 2hrs as they were spread thick with old weight adhesive, and plenty of it on all 4 wheels....*










*They were cleaned with Iron X and my own wheel cleaner....various brushes and plenty of Tardis, and I mean plenty of Tardis....Almost called the Dr to borrow his....*










*Degreaser was applied to the paintwork and subsequently rinsed, washed with Zymol Shampoo, rinsed and dried....Iron x then made another appearance....Rinsed and clayed with DJ Supernatural Clay....*

*Iron X at work....*









*Again as it was silver it was difficult to make out any defects but i will try to show these....*










*And a 50-50 if you can make it out....*










*Anyway carrying on, as it was looking a little grim weather wise I thought I would crack on and get both roof and bonnet completed with the exception of LSP, so basically roof corrected and refined in one fell swoop....but when it came to the bonnet....well I got half way across and down came the rain, only for a few minutes, which gave me this opportunity to take a 50-50 of the effects of a freshly polished clean area of paintwork and compare it with something not so....As you can see from the pic such a difference....*










*A quick shot of the roof with Chemical guys WMF in the rain and the bonnet after machining, (when the sun came back out)....*




























*Oh and that isnt the end of the wet weather photography....

After all machine work was done it was finished off with DJ PH Pro, which I am lovin'....

The interior was also to be done on this was and looked like this before....*




























*A few water stains visible on both A Pillars, possibly due to blocked sunroof rain channels....*



















*When it was all done and dusted it all ended up like this....*


















































































*Now then, remember those wet weather pictures I mentioned....*

















































































































































*And the sun shone....for all of a couple of minutes....*








































































*Thanks for taking the time to have a look and a read....*


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Fantastic job as always mate, looks tidy.


----------



## ROMEYR32 (Mar 27, 2011)

Cracking job!


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Very nice...


----------



## Mgs Detail (Jul 12, 2010)

Looks like when you turned up it was just sitting on it's discs! sort of reminded me of a place i use to live lol.


----------



## Pookini (Jan 19, 2011)

Such lovely motors  Love these so much! You do a great job on silver :thumb:


----------



## PhilT_RS246.com (Jun 19, 2011)

As per the RS6 thread, top fella and top job.

I've had this car from new (10 years), 115000 miles and I love it 

I think the B5 RS4 is up there with the RS2 in terms of being a landmark Audi RS. The tuning possibilities seems never ending at the moment, so plenty of options if it gets boring.

I wish I had kept the Recaro seats... It was a mistake to sell them


----------



## gdavison (May 14, 2009)

Audi ... RS .. I like


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

PhilT_RS246.com said:


> As per the RS6 thread, top fella and top job.
> 
> I've had this car from new (10 years), 115000 miles and I love it
> 
> ...


cheers phil, why did you let the seats leave....


----------



## North east Car Care (Jan 14, 2008)

Cracking work Russel


----------



## BRUNBERG (Oct 21, 2010)

Excellent work Russ


----------



## sohail99 (Apr 21, 2011)

Great Job Russ! 

Nice reflections on silver!


----------



## PhilT_RS246.com (Jun 19, 2011)

Just to let you know that the shine is lasting


----------



## glo (Feb 8, 2011)

i must be honest I had to look twice..thought the car was left on discs.

cracking job, amazing job on those wheels.

beautiful car too


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

PhilT_RS246.com said:


> Just to let you know that the shine is lasting


thats a cracking shot mate, those pro photographers are something else...will pop over when i get a minute, just a bit busy at the minute mate but will definitely drop in for a cuppa....


----------



## ArcticVXR (Apr 10, 2007)

Lovely work, lovely car :thumb:


----------



## Razorback (Jul 25, 2011)

very good work...


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice job Russ :thumb:


----------



## koksik750 (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks nice and clean! Good job


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Looks lovely!

Phil, could you kindly unblock me from your forum please so that I can ask some questions about the RS4 I want to buy! Thanks!


----------



## ronwash (Mar 26, 2011)

Great work Russ!


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Looks lovely!
> 
> Phil, could you kindly unblock me from your forum please so that I can ask some questions about the RS4 I want to buy! Thanks!


thanks for the free bump mate but i am not being funny but think thats just a bit bang out of order asking a question like that on my thread....

if you have issues with a forum dont post them up on my threads or any one elses for that matter....


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Well I couldn't PM him on here for some reason last night, and clearly can't on RS246 as I've been banned without reason or explanation, so this was my only way to converse with him.

My apologies.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

he only comes on when i do his cars so you may be waiting a while....


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

Lovely Russ
You dont get a more complete detail that that.
Covered all the based and it shows at every level.
Gordon.


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

cheers Gordon....Phil just wants every inch of his motors clean and who can blame him....


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

absolute cracker Russ and a car I dream of owning. Definitely on my list of must owns!

What did you use on the interior staining?

Cheers

Tim


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

been a while now mate but think it was just steam and a brush.....the staining is most likely only calcium deposits and in most cases come good....

thanks mate


----------



## VMP (Aug 10, 2010)

Love the RS2, RS4, RS.........


----------



## lanky659 (Feb 20, 2012)

tidy motor well done :thumb:


----------



## Breakable? (May 10, 2011)

Great car, Fantastic work


----------



## hayward440 (Apr 7, 2012)

Very nice


----------



## Reflectology (Jul 29, 2009)

Thanks for the comments fellas....love working for this chap he has to be the dream client....


----------

